# Color vision



## Enforcer (Apr 29, 2003)

I was wondering could you be eliminated for a LEO position if you were slightly color blind? I took a test called the Ishara? and failed it. The testor said I was slightly color blind. Is there some type of color blind waiver i could get from a doctor. I can distigish basic colors no problem. this test was like 16 different shades and you had to put them in order. thanx


----------



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

Enforcer said:


> I was wondering could you be eliminated for a LEO position if you were slightly color blind? I took a test called the Ishara? and failed it. The testor said I was slightly color blind. Is there some type of color blind waiver i could get from a doctor. I can distigish basic colors no problem. this test was like 16 different shades and you had to put them in order. thanx


You want to talk with KFM294 hone: he can tell you all about it.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Most places ive been if you can distinguish basic colors as you said you can you should be fine. I have the same problem as you, when it comes to certain shades and havent had any problems yet. As long as you know the stoplight is red, and you're not calling in a white vehicle as yellow, you'll be fine.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Check out this website. Gives you all the answers you should need.

Linky Linky


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Enforcer said:


> I was wondering could you be eliminated for a LEO position if you were slightly color blind? I took a test called the Ishara? and failed it. The testor said I was slightly color blind. Is there some type of color blind waiver i could get from a doctor. I can distigish basic colors no problem. this test was like 16 different shades and you had to put them in order. thanx


Just don't let any defense attorneys catch wind of your "condition". :NO:


----------

